# I was bored today, so I went looking at bikes and stuff.



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Oh my Christ, what have I done?


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Feb 2017)

My zoom reveals the price


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> My zoom reveals the price


I got a discount for a show special.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2017)

You bought it ?


----------



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

- does that price include the water bottles or are they extra?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> You bought it ?


It would have been rude not to, given the discount.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> - does that price include the water bottles or are they extra?


The bottles are what made me go over. Very clever marketing ploy.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2017)

A fool and his money are easily parted........


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2017)

Fugly. Hit every branch and then bounced.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It would have been rude not to, given the discount.


I didn't know you liked running and swimming


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> My zoom reveals the price



mine doesnt very clearly but it looks like £150 pound so not bad i suppose


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> mine doesnt very clearly but it looks like £150 pound so not bad i suppose


Bargain, what's not to like?


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> mine doesnt very clearly but it looks like £150 pound so not bad i suppose


Plus there's a discount on top of that, definite bargain


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> I didn't know you liked running and swimming


Rule #42 sucks. That's rule #43.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> I didn't know you liked running and swimming


Come on, less of the snide remarks. Cycling is a broad church and there is a place for triathletes.

It just hasn't been dug yet.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> mine doesnt very clearly but it looks like £150 pound so not bad i suppose





potsy said:


> Plus there's a discount on top of that, definite bargain



If you want everybody to stare in disbelief and point as you ride past then it might be worth it, but probably not


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Come on, less of the snide remarks. Cycling is a broad church and there is a place for triathletes.
> 
> It just hasn't been dug yet.








That's my cycling buddy Ross, We rode with these two last year. Alex is a Rio gold medalist ( on his left) Clare is a world class triathlete ( on his right. Triathlon went up a notch in my estimation after this.


----------



## User482 (17 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Come on, less of the snide remarks. Cycling is a broad church and there is a place for triathletes.
> 
> It just hasn't been dug yet.


I can only think of two things that are wrong with triathlons.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> I can only think of two things that are wrong with triathlons.


The competitors and the organisers?


----------



## pauldavid (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It would have been rude not to, given the discount.



But its got disc brakes, you dont like them! We know that from the narky remark you made on another thread


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2017)

He hasn't really bought it. Even RR isn't that daft.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> He hasn't really bought it. Even RR isn't that daft.


Would you put money on it?


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> I can only think of two things that are wrong with triathlons.



Drafting rules enforcement and age grouper doping?

Oh sorry, only triafletes would laugh at that.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 338282
> 
> Oh my Christ, what have I done?



Made yourself available for loaning bikes to other CC members for their race day?

Nice move. I don't have fifteen grand spare, sadly.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

pauldavid said:


> But its got disc brakes, you dont like them! We know that from the narky remark you made on another thread


On a road bike yes. This isn't a road bike. Learn to read


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Drafting rules enforcement and age grouper doping?
> 
> Oh sorry, only triafletes would laugh at that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I really like Cervelo bikes but not that one. BTW Mrs R once was an international triathlete and she wouldn't be seen dead on that contraption.


Never mind eh, that leaves more for the rest of us.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Made yourself available for loaning bikes to other CC members for their race day?
> 
> Nice move. I don't have fifteen grand spare, sadly.


I struck a deal ( fortunately) I don't do sharing.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This is how triathlon should be done.....Steve Trew writing about Patrick Barnes:
> 
> _I first met Patrick Barnes at the inaugural London Triathlon back in 1984. He rode a bike named Beelzebub – an old-fashioned ‘sit up and beg’ complete with basket and panniers – was over 70 and had just started competing in triathlon. A legend was born!
> 
> ...


I admire his spirit. Times have changed. This is ( apparently) ' the sh!t'.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

At least he's now got a bike that matches his helmet


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

I'm no triathlete. But I am a sucker for intersesting engineering. It's going to be fun.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you not going to get one, Potsy? I hear you are giving your blue bike to @summerdays so you'll have a bit of room in your shed.


He promised me his MB, even more room then 
@Racing roadkill not my cuppa your new bike (where are the pannier rack eyelets??? ) but if you like it, why not?
I can't see the price, bet it's £££££


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

It better be fast !!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Feb 2017)

Just ask yourself, would Maitre Jacques* have ridden something like that ?

*for the benefit of the triathletes on this forum, I refer to Jacques Anquetil, classiest time triallist of all time.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm no triathlete. But I am a sucker for intersesting engineering. It's going to be fun.



If you don't get properly fit on this bike and post a picture as evidence, I will find you, I will kill you.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> It better be fast !!!


They tell me it's 'rip your skin off' fast. I had a "rip your skin off fast" bike, when I had my ( massively missed) Shiv Pro race. They are lots of fun.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They tell me it's 'rip your skin off' fast. I had a "rip your skin off fast" bike, when I had my ( massively missed) Shiv Pro race. They are lots of fun.



I assume you are racing this. Quick bit of kit on a TT course.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> He promised me his MB, even more room then
> @Racing roadkill not my cuppa your new bike (where are the pannier rack eyelets??? ) but if you like it, why not?
> I can't see the price, bet it's £££££


It's not 'budget'. But if a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I assume you are racing this. Quick bit of kit on a TT course.


I don't race, or compete. But I do like nicely engineered stuff.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2017)

That is just so nice.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I assume you are racing this. Quick bit of kit on a TT course.


He wont be allowed to ride it on a TT . Its the rules innit .


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How's your bad back, neck and shoulders? I hope you've got a good osteopath.


My bad back, neck and shoulders are due to a high speed crash on a TT bike. I'm a sucker for pain.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> He wont be allowed to ride it on a TT . Its the rules innit .


This is true. I once got binned in a TT for having a " non regulation drink system". The names I called them began with W, and ended with "anchor".


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don't race, or compete. But I do like nicely engineered stuff.



Oh... you do know TT bikes don't handle as well as a proper road bike ? It will be fast in a straight line though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh... you do know TT bikes don't handle as well as a proper road bike ? It will be fast in a straight line though.


Yes, I found out the hard way.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes, I found out the hard way.



Nutter !


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

Sounds like it's been bought for Strava racing


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> This is true. I once got binned in a TT for having a " non regulation drink system". The names I called them began with W, and ended with "anchor".



Bert? Seems an odd name.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You should get one of these as well....they are just dreamy:
> 
> View attachment 338316


They had the latest one of those as well. Lovely bit of kit, but it didn't light my fire as much as my one.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2017)

The bike couldn't be further away from what I ride.

But anyone who buys top-notch kit gets my vote.

Good job, well done.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If you really did get it, I'd love to know what you think of it over say 50 or 100 miles.


I'll find out in March.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2017)

No sleeves when riding it I hope.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you got some longer triathlons lined up for 2017? Perhaps a half ironman?


Not my bag. I just ride them on non hilly routes. I thought I had learned my lesson, clearly not. They are generally not permitted in organised events ( outside of TT / triathlons ).


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You should get one of these as well....they are just dreamy:
> 
> View attachment 338316


I particularly like that they've made the frame out of recycled newspapers. Very green.





Actually, it's quite nice.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> No sleeves when riding it I hope.


I have a ( battle scarred )trisuit. It's about time it made an appearance.


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2017)

I have always admired someone not afraid to swim against the tide. I hope you did get it and you enjoy every back breaking mile. Well done.


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Feb 2017)

Actually @Racing roadkill we are all very envious. - enjoy it, looks and I'm sure rides brilliant.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> The competitors and the organisers?


the concept and the execution?


----------



## dan_bo (17 Feb 2017)

I like it by the way. looks rapid in an Allsopish kind of way.


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2017)

There's a bloke up the road who's a triathlete. He looks quite lean and rugged, which could of course also mean he's a ex member of the SAS but the giveaway was him rolling out the drive on an absolutely spanking Cervelo TT bike. I don't know which one but it was so strikingly ugly it was bound to be a good one. Of course he could still be an ex member of the SAS but he's one who does triathlons as well.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2017)

Did they let you ride it up and down the road before you bought it ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Did they let you ride it up and down the road before you bought it ?


Nope. I got to sit on it.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Nope. I got to sit on it.


Ahhhhhhhh Never buy a bike they wont let you take outside to ride for 0.3 miles . You wont know if you'll like it otherwise


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Ahhhhhhhh Never buy a bike they wont let you take outside to ride for 0.3 miles . You wont know if you'll like it otherwise


That's part of the fun. I've only ever bought one bike 'blind' that I couldn't live with.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's part of the fun. I've only ever bought one bike 'blind' that I couldn't live with.


I was joking !
I also think you are with this thread .


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2017)

I like it. Early reviews are rather positive. There's a saying I've read a few times, mostly in conjunction with racing cars, that if it wins it's beautiful. I think that'll win quite a few events in the next few years. The UCI and all its silly rules (and manufacturers who insist on flogging those bikes to Joe Public instead of remembering bikes for everyone else don't need to follow those rules) has much to answer for...Cervelo's really thought about what the riders will want and built it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Feb 2017)

Greg LeMan would approve, and I love it. Good on you.


----------



## Justinslow (18 Feb 2017)

It will certainly make other riders giggle as they hurtle past you on their BSO's


----------



## psmiffy (18 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This is how triathlon should be done.....Steve Trew writing about Patrick Barnes:
> 
> _I first met Patrick Barnes at the inaugural London Triathlon back in 1984. He rode a bike named Beelzebub – an old-fashioned ‘sit up and beg’ complete with basket and panniers – was over 70 and had just started competing in triathlon. A legend was born!
> 
> ...



Patrick was brilliant - I spent a few hours with him on a couple of train journeys - "A real gent"


----------



## I like Skol (18 Feb 2017)

I knew I had seen the prototype somewhere before......


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Greg LeMan would approve, and I love it. Good on you.


Is he any relation to Greg Lemond?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Feb 2017)

Lemond _is _Le Man.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2017)

Are you sure it is not hiding a battery under all that fairing ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Are you sure it is not hiding a battery under all that fairing ?


Perish the thought


----------



## 400bhp (19 Feb 2017)

What tyres does it come with?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

400bhp said:


> What tyres does it come with?


Something sh!tty that are getting changed asap.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2017)

Marathon plus are good .


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Marathon plus are good .


They don't do M+ in a 25.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You what? At that price I would expect to have my choice


I did, they don't


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2017)

I can't help noticing there are no mudguard eyes or mounts for a rack. Bit of a cop out at that price, I'd send it back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't help noticing there are no mudguard eyes or mounts for a rack. Bit of a cop out at that price, I'd send it back.


I've got 14 days to mull it over.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've got 14 days to mull it over.


You had 14 , dont forget to cancel


----------



## ayceejay (19 Feb 2017)

Emma Chisit I can't see?


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You what? At that price I would expect to have my choice


And some pedals.


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> And some pedals.


And a seat in the same county as the bars.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They don't do M+ in a 25.


Oh, but they do...

I'd have expected to see full hydro brakes for that price.


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Oh, but they do...
> 
> I'd have expected to see full hydro brakes for that price.


They'll be coming, but there aren't hydro TT levers yet.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Oh, but they do...
> 
> I'd have expected to see full hydro brakes for that price.



I did have a good talk with the rep. Full hydro brakes would be lethal on a bike like this, it weighs less than a cigarette paper, and is very easy to get up to high speeds.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> And a seat in the same county as the bars.


The seat is regulated by UCI rules. The 'nose'has to be a regulated distance behind the centre line.


----------



## chriswoody (19 Feb 2017)

Funnily enough a review of it has just popped up in the Guardian today:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/feb/19/cervelo-p5x-triathlon-bike-review-tri-tips


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

chriswoody said:


> Funnily enough a review of it has just popped up in the Guardian today:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/feb/19/cervelo-p5x-triathlon-bike-review-tri-tips


Sounds about right. I didn't pay the quoted price. But even if I find it's not my bag, when I get to actually ride it. I'll put it on the wall, as an ode to engineering.


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I did have a good talk with the rep. Full hydro brakes would be lethal on a bike like this, it weighs less than a cigarette paper, and is very easy to get up to high speeds.


Rep was spouting twaddle. Full hydraulic TT systems aren't available yet, Cervelo will start fitting them when they're available. And hydro systems are just as easy for a rider to modulate as cable discs or callipers.


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2017)

BTW, eTap or Di2 version?


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> The seat is regulated by UCI rules. The 'nose'has to be a regulated distance behind the centre line.


I didn't know that. On a bike fit I had, the guy spent some time getting the seat, my hips and pedals lined up. My new bike feels like the seat is behind the pedals, I assumed this would reduce your power, but maybe it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> The seat is regulated by UCI rules. The 'nose'has to be a regulated distance behind the centre line.


You surely mean ITU rules, there's no way that thing would get near a UCI race.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> I didn't know that. On a bike fit I had, the guy spent some time getting the seat, my hips and pedals lined up. My new bike feels like the seat is behind the pedals, I assumed this would reduce your power, but maybe it's supposed to be like that.


The UCI clamped down on seat length, because some teams were going to put extensions on the nose of the saddles on the TT bikes,
that took them virtually to the bars. The wind tunnel CFD modelling work has been done now, that shows just how many watts are saved, by having a ' wing saddle'. It seems to back up the UCI stance.


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> The UCI clamped down on seat length, because some teams were going to put extensions on the nose of the saddles on the TT bikes,
> that took them virtually to the bars. The wind tunnel CFD modelling work has been done now, that shows just how many watts are saved, by having a ' wing saddle'. It seems to back up the UCI stance.


Every day is a school day, cheers.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Mar 2017)

Another version https://www.strava.com/activities/887427988


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2017)

Im guessing the purchase was cancelled


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

jowwy said:


> Im guessing the purchase was cancelled


I doubt it ever actually existed


----------



## Jody (7 Mar 2017)

User said:


> How can a person be so cynical?



Bored one day, goes looking at bikes and drops £15,000 on a purchase. Sounds legit


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

I'm sure he would have done it long ago if there was an equivalent Decathlon BTWIN model


----------



## Jody (7 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Absolutely. It is exactly the sort of thing Roadkill does, usually just after payday.



 It's like Cyclechats own version of Katie Hopkins


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> It's like Cyclechats own version of Katie Hopkins


but Katie Hopkins hasn't got a pointy helmet


----------



## Jody (7 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> but Katie Hopkins hasn't got a pointy helmet



She is a pointy helmet


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> Bored one day, goes looking at bikes and drops £15,000 on a purchase. Sounds legit


Coming from someone who doesn't know me from a hole in the ground?


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Absolutely. It is exactly the sort of thing Roadkill does, usually just after payday.


Many a true word spoken in ( semi ) jest.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

Posts enough photos and selfies of himself, looks a little different to a hole in the ground...


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Mar 2017)

Anyway, not to worry, I decided to chicken out. Although it was a thing of beauty ( at least from an engineering standpoint). Even I couldn't justify this N+1. I often get these rushes of blood to the head, sometimes I stick to my guns, sometimes I realise what else I could do with a smidgeon over 11 grand.


----------



## Jody (7 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Coming from someone who doesn't know me from a hole in the ground?



No I don't your right. But I am sure I could tell you apart from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Jody (7 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Anyway, not to worry, I decided to chicken out.



You surprise me


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> No I don't your right. But I am sure I could tell you apart from a hole in the ground.


One is full of shoot and the other is..?


----------



## Jody (7 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> One is full of shoot and the other is..?



.......full of grit and detritus


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Mar 2017)

User3094 said:


> View attachment 341238


If I'd spent 11 grand on a bike, I'd be more than a trifle miffed if it went "ta-pocketa ta-pocketa ta-pocketa".


----------



## Bollo (8 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> If I'd spent 11 grand on a bike, I'd be more than a trifle miffed if it went "ta-pocketa ta-pocketa ta-pocketa".


Obscure!


----------



## Shaun (8 Mar 2017)

Bollo said:


> Obscure!



Onomatopoeia describing the hydroplane engines in the story:


> “We’re going through!” The Commander’s voice was like thin ice breaking. He wore his full-dress uniform, with the heavily braided white cap pulled down rakishly over one cold gray eye. “We can’t make it, sir. It’s spoiling for a hurricane, if you ask me.” “I’m not asking you, Lieutenant Berg,” said the Commander. “Throw on the power lights! Rev her up to 8,500! We’re going through!” The pounding of the cylinders increased:* ta-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa*. The Commander stared at the ice forming on the pilot window. He walked over and twisted a row of complicated dials. “Switch on No. 8 auxiliary!” he shouted. “Switch on No. 8 auxiliary!” repeated Lieutenant Berg. “Full strength in No. 3 turret!” shouted the Commander. “Full strength in No. 3 turret!” The crew, bending to their various tasks in the huge, hurtling eight-engined Navy hydroplane, looked at each other and grinned. “The Old Man’ll get us through,” they said to one another. “The Old Man ain’t afraid of Hell!” . . .


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Mar 2017)

User said:


> How can a person be so cynical?


That's easy to answer. She likes to type a lot, and yet ride very little ( by her own admission). I certainly won't lose sleep over the opinions of someone like that.


----------



## Shaun (8 Mar 2017)

Thread locked. It's probably not a good idea to start duplicitous threads if you're going to be sensitive about how they turn out. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

